# Threw both P2176 and P2135 TPS and APP sensors



## RoaringGoat05 (Jul 15, 2014)

I'm now the proud owner of a 2005 Goat unfortunately I haven't wanted to drive her much because I often get thrown the faulty TPS and APP sensor codes but then my engine will clear the code after a while and so my question is what is the reason these two trip simultaneously and why does my engine seem to clear this code after a few hours


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Ah the drive by wire blues. I love my cable TB. It's throwing both because the computer is seeing a difference in the TPS signal and what the TB sensors are seeing. It can be as simple as a connection, the throttle position sensor, TB or even the ECM. You could check the connections, see if the TB bade isn't sticking for some reason, replace the pedal sensor or take it to the dealer. The sensors in the TB are intrgal so you'd have to replace the whole thing and they are expensive so it isn't something you would just try. If it's intermittent it can clear itself.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Wires chaffing behind the glove box cause this?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Rukee said:


> Wires chaffing behind the glove box cause this?


I don't think so. It's not the BCM but the ECM that's involved with this code


----------



## JamesR913 (Jan 9, 2011)

RoaringGoat05 said:


> I'm now the proud owner of a 2005 Goat unfortunately I haven't wanted to drive her much because I often get thrown the faulty TPS and APP sensor codes but then my engine will clear the code after a while and so my question is what is the reason these two trip simultaneously and why does my engine seem to clear this code after a few hours


Did you ever get this resolved. I am having the same problem


----------

